
Netflix: Patch for Review: Kernel Portion of In-Kernel TLS (KTLS) - cnst
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-arch/2019-August/019690.html
======
drewg123
I'm one of the authors of the FreeBSD kTLS code (unmapped mbufs, sendfile-like
M_NOTREADY socket buffer management, pluggable crypto backends). AMA.

This is the code which is used in production at Netflix. We've served over
190Gb/s from a single machine using this code.

